# Landfill Harmonic- "The world sends us garbage... We send back music"



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

An inspirational video, just viewed it on Magle Music Forum - I thought some one should post it here too.

Listing states - 'Landfill Harmonic' is an upcoming feature-length documentary about a remarkable musical orchestra in Paraguay, where young musicians play instruments made from trash.






Video does not want to post - but here is the link
http://vimeo.com/52711779#t=226


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for posting this. Heartbreaking and heartwarming. I'll share with my friends.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks I found it amasing, what they are doing is great.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

This is so inspiring! It makes me more grateful than ever for the instruments and musical learning opportunities that I have. A musical heart is really all one needs to create music!


----------



## IBMchicago (May 16, 2012)

Incredible - thank you.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow. (Need more than ten characters)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Is an amasing story hey!


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

Ugh... "Inspirational" stories. Repulsive.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe you could turn your surfboard into a double bass


----------

